# First surgery and oncology consults scheduled



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I finally broke through the red tape to get consults started. Ended up in ER this morning, chest pain and shortness of breath, been going on for a week. After EKG ,Xrays and loads of tests,and a few hours on a heart monitor nothing substantive. They felt it was a combination of stress and an unexplained increase in breast pain.The lumpectomy was the 10th, and after the first week or so it wasn't hurting much, then it started in. It's hard where they removed tissue. No infection, they suspect adhesions... I'll be seeing the surgeon and oncology on Weds. Gives me some relief and hopefully knowing this will help.
With my own cancer history and high blood pressure and kidney disease......my family history of heart disease and cancer... and my bio dad dying from a heart attack just after turning 50..I turned 50 in Sept, they told me if it continues between now and Weds to come in again. They told me it's not uncommon for the stress of a cancer diagnosis to cause a heart attack or stroke...
I feel somewhat relieved to know treatment will be underway soon, though dreading it...

I have SM and FB dog rescue friends and my husband and in-laws there for me.Actually saw my father in the pharmacy today and he walked right past me as if I wasn't there,never said a word...

I'm so thankful for supportive friends. Funny when you have cancer in your 20's you're ,more optimistic..in your 50's it's scarier...
I found the team of doctors through a friend of mine who just went through this with her sister and herself.. she lives close by and offered any help I need... Biggest thing I worry about is our fluffs while I'm in hospital since it's 3 hours away...
:wub:thank you my SM family!:wub:


----------



## Sandybaby (Nov 6, 2013)

Don't worry about your age, cancer tends to spread faster and be more aggressive in a younger person. Don't lose heart.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Michelle, I am sorry you had to go to the ER---never a good way to spend a day---and that is usually how long it takes!
Please try not to let your stepdad get you down---he isn't worth it.
Try to fixate on something restful---easy for me to say, huh. After my stroke I had to totally pull back for 3 months---totally. It was very difficult for someone who really loves people, but I am convinced it help save my life. I stayed in a house by myself, did my rehab, wasn't allowed to watch TV or read, took 2 walks a day & worked on puzzles, etc. (which I hate). After resurfacing I thought the world had gone mad, literally. One could feel all their stress. I know you can't pull back from all of life, but try to make some choices (like ignoring your stepdad), or other things that will give you peace. You are worth it!!!!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Michelle, keeping you close at heart and in my prayers.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Michelle - take a deep breath - now exhale - there!

We are here for you. We are praying for you and confident that all treatment will be successful. Your fluffs are in good hands - I'm sure DH can hold down the fort while you're in the hospital. If it's possible to have someone stay with you and help you out so you can get the rest you need, take advantage of that help.

Sending you HUGE virtual hugs and puppy kisses this morning.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Michelle, I'm so sorry you have to go through this. Prayers are being sent your way. Stay positive and stay strong. :grouphug:


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

I am so sorry you're going through all of this. I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers. Hugs!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Michelle,
I am so sorry you had to go in the ER. We will be thinking of you and your family. When do you have to go into the hospital?


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

You're in my prayers daily Michelle. I am so glad that I got to meet you, Al , and your gang. You are one of the nicest ladies that I know with a big heart!! Praying everything goes well with your surgery and your recovery time goes by fast . What hospital will you be in?


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Michelle, thinking of you and sending more good vibes and prayers. Hang in there one day at a time and you'll get through.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Looking at Indianapolis at University Hospital.. it's far away but I'll see how it goes after my consults.. I've known too many who did their treatment locally and not good outcomes, the cancer came back...
My friend has a family history with cancer, mother died,one sister died, she found this doctor through her remaining sister and both are happy with them.I called yesterday and they're so warm and kind, not just a "number".


----------



## mrsmediauph (Feb 19, 2013)

Michelle, sorry that you had to go to the ER. Sometimes that helps get the ball rolling as far as getting assistance medically with whatever is going on. Sending tons of prayers your way.


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

Michelle, sorry that you're having to go through this. I would be worried about my pups as well. But, from what you've said about your dh, sounds like they will be just fine. Will pray that all goes smoothly and recovery is quick.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Keeping you in my prayersrayer:rayer:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

So sorry for this turn of events for you. You are a survivor, and it has made you tough enough for this fight. Remember, when you get to the end of your rope...tie a knot in it and hang on!!! We are here for you!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Michelle - I'm sorry that you were having those pains. I do think that stress can do a number on us worse than physical issues. Just try to relax. I'm doing a FREE 21 day meditation with Deepak Chopra via Oprah. It just started a few days ago so you could sign up today. I've been forcing myself to cut a half an hour of time out of my day to do it and find I'm very rested from it. I was so stressed this year from my accident and surgery that I decided to do something I had never done before. Here's the link: https://chopracentermeditation.com/login?utm_source=nurture&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=nurture5

I just saw a piece on the news last night about how they really get the DNA of the tumors to know exactly what will work to target just the cancer. Such a far cry from years ago. If you want any recommendations in the Columbus area i can check with a friend of mine, who's there. Not sure how far that's from you. Try not to worry about the fluffs. You might want to give them a shorter haircut before you start your treatments so you won't have to worry about the grooming that much. Sending you lots of love, girlfriend. :smootch:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

:grouphug::grouphug: When I read about you on FB, my first thought was "oh no, not you too". :grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I almost rescheduled my mammo until much later. I did that a couple years ago, skipped it for two years. Glad (kinda) that I didnt' do that this year... Don't delay mammo ladies!!!!!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I am so sorry for what you are going through. Good thoughts and prayers are being sent your way.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Sending lots of good thoughts and prayers for you Michelle.:grouphug:


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Michelle, so sorry you are having to go thru this, you will be in my thoughts and prayers. Stay strong!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Michelle - so glad that you've finally connected with the doctors and have appointments scheduled. I'm so sad that you're going through this. I definitely know that it isn't fun, but you're strong and you will do OK. I just feel it.

Sending lots of prayers and healing energy your way.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Am praying for you Michelle


----------



## Oakley Jackson (Feb 7, 2013)

Keeping you in my thoughts and prayers Michelle! I know from personal experience it's hard to not worry.. Hugs!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm getting those prayers out for you Michelle... so sorry you had to go to ER, but not surprised that the stress could create such problems... stress can 'do a number' on us in so many various ways.
You have a HUGE family here at SM pulling for you, Hon!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Michelle, I'm sorry your going through all this, it's crazy what stress can do, I think when we are older we see life differently, we realize how precious every moment is, especially when we go through health issues.
I WILL BE PRAYING AGAIN FOR YOU, sm is a family of loving and caring friends, I always come to sm when my heart needs a hug.
wish I could give you a hug right now, take care of yourself, ok I LOVE YOU


----------



## Leanne (Sep 6, 2012)

Tons of prayers and healing energy your way Michelle.


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

Oh dear Michelle! I don't get on SM that often with my crazy schedule, was quite distressed when I saw this. If you are not already, make sure you are taking an aspirin daily. And you should have some SL nitro at home just in case. I think the suggestions regarding meditation and the like is wonderful. Anything to try to take the stress away. Also, where you get treatment for CA doesn't make a difference in regards to the treatment itself. However, I would recommend a couple of opinions, at least, on treatment plans. Once the plan is settled on, my rec is to stick as close to home as you can, you will find yourself less stressed. Good luck and let me know if I can be of any help. Big hug.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

gopotsgo said:


> Oh dear Michelle! I don't get on SM that often with my crazy schedule, was quite distressed when I saw this. If you are not already, make sure you are taking an aspirin daily. And you should have some SL nitro at home just in case. I think the suggestions regarding meditation and the like is wonderful. Anything to try to take the stress away. Also, where you get treatment for CA doesn't make a difference in regards to the treatment itself. However, I would recommend a couple of opinions, at least, on treatment plans. Once the plan is settled on, my rec is to stick as close to home as you can, you will find yourself less stressed. Good luck and let me know if I can be of any help. Big hug.


It helps to know they're going to start working on treatment, the stress of misdiagnosis,then loosing my rescords and the information "black hole" that seems to exhist,just got to be too much... I've had to be very persistant in making sure I get scheduled... OMG, you would have thought I was up for judical appointment to the supreme court! (probably easier) than the mine field that is health care...

I need to remember those baby aspirin,forgot today...
I still have chest pain but not as bad, Al's been home with me, his days off and he turned down overtime... He goes back tomorrow but I will be ok, I have a date for treatment starting, I've been working on orders for people, keeps me busy. I have some projects for Disney . I take an hour or so each day and just sit and meditate...when it was warm,I'd sit on the swing ,close my eyes and listen to nature... I recorded the ocean while in Miami and I listen to it with eyes closed... Plus I snuggle with puppies, that always helps... I prefer a more natural approach to illness. 
Sadly I won't be able to do that with my cancer but I will talk to them about herbs and other natural remedies so that way I won't be doing anything counter productive...

I don't know why they're so backlogged this time, maybe due to so many women with breast cancer. When I had bone cancer and later melanoma, I don't recall so much waiting and referrals...

I don't have insurance due to cancer diagnosis in the past...but the VA, since I'm a veteran ,is helping me get into docs. I get a discount on the treatment, not much but it beats no help at all... Took a while to get ball rolling and I had to be a real pain, before anything happened..

Fighting cancer starts from the moment of diagnosis,fight to get seen, fight to get healthy... I hope I get through this so I can help others facing this...
Wierd, when you're young you have more of that,"I can beat it" in you, but as you get older and watch others die, you become acutely aware of your mortality...
Now I'm in "I'm too darned busy to die mode" lol! Too busy, too many fluffs to help...


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

michellerobison said:


> It helps to know they're going to start working on treatment, the stress of misdiagnosis,then loosing my rescords and the information "black hole" that seems to exhist,just got to be too much... I've had to be very persistant in making sure I get scheduled... OMG, you would have thought I was up for judical appointment to the supreme court! (probably easier) than the mine field that is health care...
> 
> I need to remember those baby aspirin,forgot today...
> I still have chest pain but not as bad, Al's been home with me, his days off and he turned down overtime... He goes back tomorrow but I will be ok, I have a date for treatment starting, I've been working on orders for people, keeps me busy. I have some projects for Disney . I take an hour or so each day and just sit and meditate...when it was warm,I'd sit on the swing ,close my eyes and listen to nature... I recorded the ocean while in Miami and I listen to it with eyes closed... Plus I snuggle with puppies, that always helps... I prefer a more natural approach to illness.
> ...


And through this, Michelle, you have your sense of humor which will get you far. And that huge heart of yours. :grouphug: "Too darned busy to die mode" is a good one!! And so age appropriate Do not give up hope! 
I'm so sorry about the insurance issue. That's the one thing in all the crazy health care stuff going on that is huge --not having pre-existing illnesses held against you. I'm praying that the VA can help or else find out if there are other women's health organizations you can tap into for free or low cost services. When my DS took part in clinical trials, they were all free and all follow up care as well. It would have cost thousands upon thousands if not for that.
I can't believe you've gone through such a mess just to get the ball rolling. If you want to throw something at somebody...be my guest. After all I'm here in NY. :innocent: But you can rant here


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Michelle, you're in my thoughts. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Maybe I'll get a lifetime membership after it's all over to celebrate recovery..Lol!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Michelle, I have not been on for a few days but I wanted to let you know I will be thinking of you as you go through this. If you do have adhesions they can be very painful. My mother developed them from an operation she had 50 years before, or so they suspect. Cancer is not a scary as it once was, there are so many treatment options now. You are quite the fighter so I am sure you will get through all of this.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

wkomorow said:


> Michelle, I have not been on for a few days but I wanted to let you know I will be thinking of you as you go through this. If you do have adhesions they can be very painful. My mother developed them from an operation she had 50 years before, or so they suspect. Cancer is not a scary as it once was, there are so many treatment options now. You are quite the fighter so I am sure you will get through all of this.


I had a lot of adhesions from my hystorectomy,they are painful,thinking that may be what's going on after lumpectomy. They'll figure that out when they open me up again... There goes my Christmas... it'll get me out of cooking though..Lol!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Michelle I'm sorry that I'm just now seeing your thread  . Just wanted you to know we love you and wishing you strength, courage, puppy snuggles and complete healing. Big hugs dear friend.


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

I'm so sad to read this, I really hope you get and feel better, Michelle. Will keep you in my thoughts. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Michelle, just thinking of you today, how are you feeling, your in my prayers


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Wishing you the very best.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Tomorrow is the day I get an idea of treatment options... Long drive 3 hours...


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:hugging:rayer:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I just wrote something on your other thread, Michelle. However, once again ... please know you are in my heart and with many prayers.

You are an awesome woman who is an Earth Angel to so many fluffs. 

I pray your oncology and surgical consults leave you with comfort and peace ... knowing that in the end you are going to be healed and more than okay.

With much love and healing hugs ...

Marie


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Michelle, I am so sorry to hear this. Please stay strong and know that your SM family is here for you. Keeping you in my thoughts and prayers. Sending big hugs.:grouphug:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

You're all awesome. That's what's special about SM is how we all keep each other in hearts and prayers.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Your entire SM family is here for you,
And rooting for you, Michelle! :heart:
You've beat it before, you are such a strong woman.
Remember that...
The best indication of the future, is the past.
And you WON over cancer before.
You will do it again!!! 
My prayers and love to you, but you've got this! 
You will kick cancer's ugly butt!
Sincerely!!!
My dear Aunt just had a good row with it,
And cancer retreated!


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Sending you healing hugs and positive power of prayer


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

